
AI safety rules from Satya Nadella - TheAuditor
http://gizmodo.com/satya-nadella-has-come-up-with-his-own-ai-safety-rules-1782802269
======
zekevermillion
Once strong AI is out of the bag, do we really believe that all humans will
follow Google's recommendations? I would expect both intentional and
accidental violations by humans trying to harness AI for advantage against
other humans. And if a small number of humans begin to release AI's from their
rule-bound cage, how long will the rest of us be able to hold back from doing
the same?

